# doble tail betta



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

post your doble tail bettas here!!!


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is Spectre!


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

wow your betta is butiful:-D


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG I TOTALLY WILL DO THIS X]]
HERE IS MY BEST, AND BEAUTIFULEST BOY DBT NAMED "LUNAR" I LOVE HIM SO MUCH!!!:































and my latest pic of lunar is this:








i just love double tails >w<


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Betta 89, 
LittleBittyFish is that the same fish?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love DBT'S my best finnage that i like


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

lovebug009 said:


> Thanks Betta 89,
> LittleBittyFish is that the same fish?


Same fish. He marbled up quite a bit! He now has a little orange in his fins as well.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

At first I was really upset my cellophane was changing, but now I really like the marbles...its so cool to watch them change


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

First is a Female DT










And Second is a male DT I have


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

pretty DBT, i never owned a DBT female (i didn't even own a HM female before either >.<) she is very pretty, i would love to get a marble after seeing many peoples marbles change completely different than before


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

you have two very butiful fish:-D


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

by the way i love the name specter its sounds so right with your betta


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

i would show you mine but it wont post(im the worst with computers).
i do have my newest betta in my alblems


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got my first 2 DT boys last week 
Here is my best pictures of them so far

I havent even named them yet lol


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

nice there really pretty or should i say handsome


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful betta's alsya

i like phantom or ghost something like that, or even dusk (i named my black angel fish, looks like it matches him some reason) for the first one
and gen or jen for the second 
don't take my advise am just saying (unless you like the names)


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

betta89 said:


> nice there really pretty or should i say handsome


 Thank you  I cant wait to figure out their personalities



betta lover1507 said:


> beautiful betta's alsya
> 
> i like phantom or ghost something like that, or even dusk (i named my black angel fish, looks like it matches him some reason) for the first one
> and gen or jen for the second
> don't take my advise am just saying (unless you like the names)


 
Lol thank you


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

This is my double tail guy, Coen. He's marbling like crazy! I love him :3


----------



## PandaBetta (Sep 26, 2011)

My HMDT


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

my two dt males first Leonitis the second Triton


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are some of mine....My females Fancy and Lilo(dtpks). They are going to live with Canjunamy soon. And my males Loki(dtpk), Karma(dthm) & Puck(dt)


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

wow there butiful


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

every betta is butiful and uniqe in there own way
you just chose to show it


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

awwwww dt girls are soo cute =D it's like they have little mermaid flippers =D !!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they look like they have hearts for tails >w<


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

<3


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is my Blue Steel DT female. She is super egg heavy right now.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ballllerelelelrelrlerlelrlerlerrrr (Aka, Baller)











Baller's brother, (literally), Allister


Gotta love Hopdiggity's spawn brothers, they look almost alike <3


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

that is a great betta iv never seen those colors together


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

i also have a betta who is egg hevy


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

they are butiful


----------

